# Seen in Sacramento Yesterday



## MrFSS (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## GG-1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Verry Interesting 

Rails and trees without leaves.

Aloha


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 22, 2006)

> Rails and trees without leaves.


:lol: Not eveyone gets to live in Hawaii


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Aloha

But the Paradise Tax is another 35%


----------



## tp49 (Jan 24, 2006)

That area looks very familiar to me.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 24, 2006)

> That area looks very familiar to me.


Whay is that? Are you from SAC?


----------



## gswager (Jan 24, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> > That area looks very familiar to me.
> 
> 
> Whay is that? Are you from SAC?


Yes, he is. I'm familiar with S. CA which I came from.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 24, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> > That area looks very familiar to me.
> 
> 
> Whay is that? Are you from SAC?


Yep, I live about 4 blocks from there


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 24, 2006)

> Yep, I live about 4 blocks from there


Wished I had known you were there. We stayed at the Holiday Inn for three days before boarding #6. We could have had a cup of coffee.


----------

